# Has anyone tried lifeguarding as a senior citizen?



## Kubie (Oct 14, 2018)

I am in my early 60s and was a lifeguard when young and am in great shape so considering doing this again.  From what I've researched, us older folk are now being hired for life guarding. I was wondering if anyone out there has tried this. If so, what do you feel are the pros and cons? Appreciate your feedback. Thanks!


----------



## Olivia (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm not contemplating being a lifeguard.

However, since you ask:

The pro is I feel is that an older person is more reliable for watching out for people.

The con is I would be worried about any medical condition in an older person that might impact a rescue situation.


----------



## Kubie (Oct 14, 2018)

I agree. Thanks for responding Olivia!


----------



## Olivia (Oct 14, 2018)

You're welcome, Kubie!


----------

